# Plans for next years haunt? (2012)



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

How soon do you begin to think about and plan next years haunt? Will you stick with your current theme and add to it, or change your theme altogether?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm stealing ideas as we speak, starting with your giant mushrooms. I just add a little bit each year, too lazy and broke to do otherwise. I really admire folks like you who do total revamps of their haunts.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i started planning last week, but alas, i must wait till next year to build anything. with Halloween over, I am now dedicating the rest of the year to Christmas. 

next year, i'm planning to add onto the orphanage.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I started planning 30 minutes after we closed the haunt this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We made preliminary plans/sketches over the weekend. 2012 will be a year of change for us, as we move the cemetery scene to the back yard and totally refigure the front yard portion. The driveway and patio scenes will also be changed up as will the garage area scare. We've made lists of things we'll need (make vs. purchase) and have started to figure details for each area. It's kind of daunting as we've stuck with the graveyard for so many years, but it's time to switch things up and make it fresh. I foresee downsizing the whole thing in the next 4-5 years so we'll do it up big until then.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes we started making plans the next morning as well. I have a bit of work to do for Christmas and then my daughter's 21st in April so I guess the real work won't kick off until the end of April. My mum just returned from a trip to the doctors in the next (bigger) town with two boxes for me. I'm now the proud owner of two plastic full size skellies!!!! Pretty darn happy about that I can tell you.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

I started planning 2012 before I had things cleaned up and put away from 2011. I couldn't seem to help thinking about it. Looking forward to when I can start working on it. 
I am keeping alot of the same stuff, in the backyard haunt but totally revamping the theme for in the house. After My party is over I have a few days to move the inside stuff outside to the haunt


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Changing up my theme next year; doing a hospital for the criminally insane, which I am super excited about.  Started planning the week before this past H'ween. Will start building Jan 1st. Would start now but the family put me on restriction. lol 

btw- I'm not supposed to be on the forums til Jan 1st either. lol So, I sneak on while they're at work.  They'd have to hire a bodyguard to keep me off. Hmmmm.... maybe they'll hire a handsome, young bodyguard for me.  ..oops...... wrong forum. lol


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

CreeepyCathy said:


> ...the family put me on restriction. lol
> 
> btw- I'm not supposed to be on the forums til Jan 1st either. lol...


Ohhhh! Someone is being naughty!

We started planning/thinking on next year a couple of days before Halloween. But most of that kind of thinking this early is more about what went right, what went wrong, what was a pain in the rear, what stunk...etc.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah I have three things on my plate already. The big spider that I have been working on just before Halloween, I have started on the front. I using spider riders idea on the back(Thanks Spider Rider) and then the front I am using foam similar to Hauntcast or this other member's name I forget. Sorry.. That it was a good idea but I am going to hit it with some fiberglass coating to make it fit with the spider butt. I am really thinking about make those toadstool things too. That is a good idea. Lastly I am hoping to make a round crypt. So far the cost is coming out more than I wanted. Might have to scrap it and go sq. We have a Chicago Make and Take this Sat. Planning on running this idea pass a few of the members. Maybe they can help cutt the cost. And that is about it so far.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Plan? We're suppose to plan? Oops :googly:

For next year we're actually planning to redo a prop or two (stirring witch) and not add much, except whatever we make for any prop contests and maybe a tombstone or two.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm going to try something like a trashcan trauma. Way out of my comfort zone, should be fun. 

That might honestly be it, depending on how well that goes. Of course, I'll finish what I have half built first.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I started planning for 2012 after i was done with the build for 2011


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Spooky1 said, plus I have too much stuff going on between now and Christmas to do any planning for Halloween anyway. I want to enjoy the Christmas holiday


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Wife asked for a FCG in a crypt, also aiming at an axeworthy flying ghost, going to start those soon, hopefully, gotta love unfinished basements.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got a three year plan going right now...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, I know that even with the promised help, I wound up doing way too much myself. So I'm thinking I need to have it so it's one man easy.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, anything serious has to wait until after Christmas, of course. I go nuts with Christmas also. But yeah, I'm already making plans for next year. More jack o lanterns, another pumpkinrot, some homemade tombstones, a toe pincher, maybe some Blaircrows...and possibly using a K74 to control some of it. But gotta wait until probably February to get started on it. The earlier I get started, the more I can get done.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I started thinking about next years haunt last spring already. I'm going to change things up again. Though, pretty soon I'm going to have to start recycling themes as I have too many cool props that I'm not using. Next Halloween is a haunted nursery theme, and the year after that pumpkins. Then I'll go back to monsters again. No more storage so I can't keep changing themes much longer.


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

November 1st . We are already collecting old dead tree branches for our maze that we are planning to build. Gotta get them out of our woods in the winter when the poison ivy is dead.


----------

